# Problemas para activar puerto de amsn en iptables [SOLVED]

## 236665

Hola a todos, nose como activar el puerto de amsn en iptables porque soy novato en iptables principalmente. En los pcs clientes de mi red mi amsn solamente funciona via proxy a traves de squid, por conexion directa via nat es imposible. Cuando lo configuro via proxy logro entrar sin problemas, pero cuando quiero recibir o mandar archivos, no me deja, en definitiva no manda y ni recibe!

Pienso que deba faltar algo en iptables para activar el puerto que usa frecuentemente amsn, asi logro recibir o mandar archivos sin problemas. 

El IP de mi servidor es 192.168.0.1

El archivo de iptables que cree esta configurado asi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash 
> 
> # Primero vaciaremos nuestras reglas actuales 
> ...

 

----------

## 236665

Solucionado afinal no era nada de iptables, era la version 0.98.3 que me estaba dando problemas en la transferencia de archivos, lo que hice fue actualizar por la version actual que ya salio, hice un ebuild para que baje y compile la ultima version de amsn.

Hice un post que comenta esto, esta en: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6517848.html#6517848

----------

